
Monitoring and Observability in the .NET Runtime - matthewwarren
https://mattwarren.org/2018/08/21/Monitoring-and-Observability-in-the-.NET-Runtime/
======
oaiey
Every time I read a post if Matt, I am somehow aware that I am not a low level
engineer but stand on the shoulders of Giants.

~~~
matthewwarren
Every time I delve into the internals of the .NET Runtime, I am somehow aware
that I don't really know that much and I marvel at the ingenuity of the
Engineers who wrote the code! :-)

Especially in this post, the crazy, low-level tricks that the Profiling APIs
and the Debugger have to do are amazing, for instance read 'How do Managed
Breakpoints work?' [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/jmstall/2004/12/28/how-
do-m...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/jmstall/2004/12/28/how-do-managed-
breakpoints-work/)

~~~
oaiey
Thanks for your work Matt!

------
mr_overalls
Thanks, Matt! I feel like C# and .NET don't get enough love here on HN (and
the startup world in general), and your fantastic work is rightfully changing
the perception of Microsoft's core tech for the better.

~~~
matthewwarren
Glad you liked it!

It's certainly one of my motivations to show that the .NET Runtime is a
_serious_ work of engineering.

.NET (in general) might not be to everyone taste, but it's hard to argue that
it doesn't have a impressive range of features and functionality! I've been
blogging about the internals for over 2 years now and there still lots more to
discover!

